# Light painting effects from short film 'The Scanner'



## Arcadia Video (Jul 21, 2009)

With CGI not an option, I turned to light painting in order to bring the special effects to life in my new short film THE SCANNER. Each still photograph had a 15 / 30 second exposure. Camera was a Panasonic Lumix LS80.

The finished film can be seen here...


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 22, 2009)

Adobe After Effect would be a good way to do that kind of thing with a lot less work. 
Very interesting though. Where did the guy go?


----------

